# Fade in/out audio during a transition



## Egnis (Jan 28, 2021)

During transitions, if scenes "A" and "B" contain audio, the sound of both scenes will play in the background. 
After the transition, the audio of "A" will suddenly cut off. 

Couldn't we fade in/out the audio? For example by adding a parameter like the transition point.
This fade in/out point will define where the sound of "A" should end and that of "B" begin. 

I looked for a solution but found none

Example:
- Scene "A": main menu of a game with music
- Transition: stinger (a flash effect?)
- Scene "B": Video introduction


----------



## michaelc (Jan 31, 2021)

Are you listening to the stream audio, or the Monitor? Pretty sure the stream/program audio DOES fade


----------



## Egnis (Feb 2, 2021)

You are right ! There is indeed an audio fade in the recording. However my proposal is to improve the audio transitions by adding a parameter to control when the audio of "A" should stop and when the audio of "B" should start.


----------



## Waderer (Feb 5, 2021)

Fade transition will also fade the audio. Solved


----------

